#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  معايده

## لصبر حدود

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## nour2005

وانتي بالف خير اختي الكريمة 
لصبر حدود 
اضحى مبارك عليك 
وربنا يعيده علينا وعليك وعلى الامة الاسلامية
 بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------

